
California state legislature approves Location Privacy Act - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/california-state-legislature-approves-location-privacy-act/
======
woah
This is really awesome. Usually too busy to keep up on state politics, but I'm
going to call Jerry Brown's office later and ask him to please not veto this.

Having the police force be able to track your every move for any purpose on a
whim is by anyone's definition a panopticon. Many people voluntarily allow
this type of access to their friends, but it's a different game when you have
no choice but to inform the state of your location 24/7. What are you going to
do- throw away your phone?

I really hope that Jerry Brown doesn't kill this.

~~~
dkroy
Is there any past behavior that would allow us to guess if it is likely that
he does veto this or not? What have his past actions told us?

